# Motherboard compatability



## ikbendeman (Feb 1, 2010)

If anyone can comment on the hardware compatability of the following motherboards (especially the SATA, PATA, and Sound devices) I would greatly appreciate it because I need to buy a new motherboard, and for example, my current motherboard is an Asus A8V-XE which has a broken MSI implementation, amongst other wintel crap type problems... especially with the snd_hda driver because most motherboards have sound cards that are "known to work" with this driver, but for the most part they don't...

GIGABYTE GA-MA785GM-US2H AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 785G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

ASUS P5G41-M LE/CSM LGA 775 Intel G41 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

Please let me know... thank you.


----------

